# Introducing Mac and Dougie!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

First, let me introduce my newest additions, Mac and Dougie!

[attachment=2:2x7skig2]Mac_Dougie.jpg[/attachment:2x7skig2]
Mac is the larger of the two and lighter in color. But what he lacks in color, he makes up for in attitude. It's insanely adorable because he thinks he's being scary and intimidating, but I just smile and keep talking to him. 

[attachment=1:2x7skig2]Dougie_Shoe.jpg[/attachment:2x7skig2]
Dougie was the most photogenic of the pair last night, and came out to play and have his picture taken. Here he is contemplating my husband's shoe ^_^

[attachment=0:2x7skig2]Dougie_Cup.jpg[/attachment:2x7skig2]
And here is Dougie again, this time next to a plastic cup leftover from my son's birthday party. He is just the right size to fit inside, and thought it was alot of fun to crawl into and then back out of. 

So far those are all I got, and they're all dark and a little blurry b/c I was trying to take picture without the flash. I already traumatized the poor dears with footie baths by this point because they had already been playing in their cages and had poop feets.

More tonight!

~Katie


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww they're so cute! Dougie IS very photogenic


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cute! Photo of them in the giant cage please!
Are they caged together?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yay!!! welcome Mac and Dougie!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love when people post pics of their hedgies! <3 So cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! They are home & settling in! I can't wait until they get more comfy & we get lots & lots of pictures!! I'm so excited & happy for you!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

elise5211 said:


> Cute! Photo of them in the giant cage please!
> Are they caged together?


I'll try and get Mac to oblige tonight, he was out running in the wheel while I was putting my son down for bed so I might be able to snap a pic, his cage is the big one we just built ^_^

All three of my boys are housed separately; None of them have any history of a cage mate, and with them being different ages and sizes I'd prefer to keep them apart as far as housing goes.

Now I'm not opposed to letting them all out to play at one time since the living room in our current home is HUGE and unless they want to they won't even have to be within 5 feet of each other. Mac & Dougie got close enough for me to get a picture of them together last night, Charley was already back in bed eating his bed-time treat.

----

Dougie even took a nap with my son and I today! I popped him in a hedgie bag, and cuddled up to the bag with the opening sticking out from under the blanket so he got plenty of air and had a way out if he wanted it. He curled up and went right to sleep and stayed there for almost 3 hours, as did my son which is highly unusual, so we all got some good sleep! ^_^


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

new babies!!!!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Mac and Dougie now have their own picture topics!

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11933 <-- Dougie

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11934 <-- Mac

Enjoy!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

cuties!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They are too cute for words, and of course I love their Scottish names!


----------

